# Rock Shox SID Race 100mm



## Tarzan01 (18. Juli 2010)

Moin, moin,
habe mir kürzlich das MTA 10.6 C zugelegt. Bei dem bike ist eine Rock Shox SID Race 100mm verbaut. Bei der Auslieferung des bikes habe ich allerlei Papierkram mitgekriegt, was mir aber fehlt, ist ne genaue Anleitung zum Einstellen der Gabel auf meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse. Eine Einbauanleitung habe ich zwar bekommen, eine Bedienungsanleitung allerdings nicht.
Ich hatte vorher ein Müsing-bike, da war ne Fox-Gabel verbaut. Die Bedienungsanleitung dazu konnte ich mir aus dem Netz ziehen, für die Rock Shox-Gabel habe ich aber bisher noch keinen Link gefunden. Hat von Euch vieleicht jemand einen Tipp?

Danke im Voraus

Tarzan01


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. Juli 2010)

??? MTA10.6C???

Haben wir doch gar nicht im Programm - und wir würden niemals ne SID in ein 120mm
Fully einbauen.

Du meinst sicherlich das HTA10.6C - da ist die SID verbaut. Leider ist das alles, was
der Gabelhersteller uns an Beschreibungen mitliefert. Aber schau mal hier: 
http://www.sram.com/en/service/#

Das dürfte wohl weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Juli 2010)

steht doch aber auch auf dem Gabelschaft links unten, wie du sie einzustellen hast!


----------



## Tarzan01 (21. Juli 2010)

@ hollowtech2
Jau, hatte wohl dicke Finger, natürlich meinte ich das HTA10.6C.
Hab noch keine Zeit gehabt, mir die von Dir genannte Seite anzusehen, trotzdem vielen Dank.

@ IGGY
Auf dem Gabelschaft steht nur drauf, wieviel Dampf ich bei welchen Gewicht auf den Kessel geben muß, mehr nicht. Mir ging es jetzt mehr ums Feintuning.
Trotzdem Danke


----------

